# Third time's the charm



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry baby girl.. one day late. As long as you're not in pain I can accept this.

Three fish this week, three beloved pets. Wish things could have gone better for us.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Brighter days..


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, Capricorn! I'm so sorry.  You've had a string of bad luck lately. Stuff just happens sometimes; it's not your fault. RIP, little girl.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry! She's in a better place now. ):


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm very sorry 
She was a beautiful little girl.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I hope you know you did your best for all of them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was very pretty!


----------

